# Official Subie Roll Call



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

So the number of Subarus in the vehicle thread was getting ridiculous, so this will be the official Subaru thread. I am mostly making this so i can gape at the sexy WRXs and STIs. So add your name and car to the list, and post a pic if you want, and a short list of mods (if you want). You can just drag your pic from the vehicle thread over if you choose, but the pic doesn't have to be in the winter, just show your subie looking its best. 
(FYI, the next person would quote the list below, remove the quote text, and add their name to #2, then the next person does the same and adds to 3 and so on) 



1.IdahoFreshies(Mark) 03'outback
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.









Mods: just got new tires and some wide roof racks, other than that none. All of the mods are on my lowered tacoma.


----------



## ithrowplastic (Jan 10, 2011)

I drive an 02 Outback Sport (Impreza).....the WRX before it was the wrx. Forest green, pretty beat up and almost 200K on it. It still runs really well. I've used and abused it for years.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

'07 WRX wagon + goodies.










Engine:
-JDM Ver 8 STi VF34 turbo
-STi intercooler
-Cobb catted downpipe
-Borla Hush exhaust
-DomTuned

Drivetrain:
-'05 STi 6spd transmission
-Kartboy short shifter
-Kartboy/TiC bushings
-DCCDPro computer

Suspension:
-JDM Ver 8 STi lower control arms
-STi lateral links
-OEM STi front sway bar
-Whiteline 22mm rear sway bar
-Kartboy endlinks
-KYB AGX struts
-STi Pink wagon springs
-Group-N tophats

All work done myself, except for the tranny swap.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

k jesus has nobody done a rollcall before? ADD YOURSELF TO THE LIST!! quote it, remove quote text put your name in it, and repeat lol.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

currently on the hunt


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

2003 Screw-U-baru Fozzy 2.5x




130,000 miles and still kicking ass. haha

i feel with the post of any SG5 or SG9 or even SF i must explain the reason of these foresters. Built off of an Impreza platform with the height of a OB. You get the best of both worlds.






Haha, my Lesbian Love Wagon.



IdahoFreshies said:


> 1.IdahoFreshies(Mark) 03'outback
> 2.CMSbored (Courtland) 03 Fozzy
> 3.
> 4.
> ...


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Can't miss this one.
06 WRX Stock. 120K, not a glitch.




















> Originally Posted by IdahoFreshies
> 
> 
> 1.IdahoFreshies(Mark) 03'outback
> ...


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

2009 WRX Hatchback 

I need to get more pictures of my car, but here's one. Chillin' at A-basin:


----------



## B.deep (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice to see this happening, now i can have this forum and nasioc all in one place :laugh:

Best recent photo










Originally Posted by IdahoFreshies 


1.IdahoFreshies(Mark) 03'outback
2.CMSbored (Courtland) 03 Fozzy
3.KirkRider (Bay Area, CA) '06 WRX
4.B.deep (Bob) 03 wrx
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

No mods. Just a roof rack. Will probably be trading her in next year for a WRX.










1.IdahoFreshies(Mark) 03'outback
2.CMSbored (Courtland) 03 Fozzy
3.KirkRider (Bay Area, CA) '06 WRX
4.B.deep (Bob) 03 wrx
5. GreatScott (Los Angeles, CA) 08' Impreza
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## zbomb (Nov 6, 2011)

I have always been an Evo guy, had 2...but 2 kids and a wife have brought me over to the dark side. I had to keep a turbo.

Bought a couple weeks ago, 2.5XT.












1.IdahoFreshies(Mark) 03'outback
2.CMSbored (Courtland) 03 Fozzy
3.KirkRider (Bay Area, CA) '06 WRX
4.B.deep (Bob) 03 wrx
5. GreatScott (Los Angeles, CA) 08' Impreza
6. Zbomb ( MA ) 08 Outback 2.5XT
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

zbomb said:


> I have always been an Evo guy, had 2...but 2 kids and a wife have brought me over to the dark side. I had to keep a turbo.
> 
> Bought a couple weeks ago, 2.5XT.



haha while they aren't looking you should crank up the boost so you can get your speed fix, its still a compromise since you went with the spacious wagon right...



also i got new board racks for the subie, pretty big ones too, i can fit 4 boards in there no problem. pics eventually


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Man, you guys are killing me. This isn't for the official roll call ... chalk this one up under the "the loves we lost" column.









06 WRX STi
K&N Typhoon and Heat Shield
Cobb AccessPort
Perrin Downpipe de-cat
Perrin Header to Up Pipe Combo
Invidia G200 Cat-Back (I tried and sold the Blitz Nur Spec-R)

basically a BPU stage 2.

Rota Torque 17x7.5 shod in Conti ExtremContact DWS 225x45x17"

I started saving money for snowboard trips at the end of last season and I realized I won't be able to go that much due to lack of vacation days. I saved up enough to buy almost half a 2012 WRX ... oh temptation, you are a testy mistress.

I sold her with about 42,000 miles. I have a 50 mile roundtrip commute and I just couldn't stand to put that much wear and tear on her. Plus maintenance costs were a bit high. $50 for 5 litres of Motul X8100 5w40 for example. That's good lift ticket money...


----------



## JaeGT (Oct 2, 2011)

1.IdahoFreshies(Mark) 03'outback
2.CMSbored (Courtland) 03 Fozzy
3.KirkRider (Bay Area, CA) '06 WRX
4.B.deep (Bob) 03 wrx
5. GreatScott (Los Angeles, CA) 08' Impreza
6. Zbomb ( MA ) 08 Outback 2.5XT
7. JaeGT (MA) 2008 Legacy GT
8.
9.
10.

used to have a fmic, erz dp, k&n intake, perrin cbe, stage 2 tune via AP, LWCP, ISC coilovers

now... stock except for a SPT cbe, Tarmac 1 coilovers, hellatones

winter setup stock wheels with dunlop 3D's. got silver SSR Type F wheels for summer.


----------



## snafs (Dec 25, 2010)

1.IdahoFreshies(Mark) 03'outback
2.CMSbored (Courtland) 03 Fozzy
3.KirkRider (Bay Area, CA) '06 WRX
4.B.deep (Bob) 03 wrx
5. GreatScott (Los Angeles, CA) 08' Impreza
6. Zbomb ( MA ) 08 Outback 2.5XT
7. JaeGT (MA) 2008 Legacy GT
8.snafs (NM) 2002 WRX wagon
9.
10.

Just put 1k on it in the last week driving to and from Wolf Creek.

Looking for some winter shoes for it at the moment.


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

1.IdahoFreshies(Mark) 03'outback
2.CMSbored (Courtland) 03 Fozzy
3.KirkRider (Bay Area, CA) '06 WRX
4.B.deep (Bob) 03 wrx
5. GreatScott (Los Angeles, CA) 08' Impreza
6. Zbomb ( MA ) 08 Outback 2.5XT
7. JaeGT (MA) 2008 Legacy GT
8.snafs (NM) 2002 WRX wagon
9. romesaz (Toronto, Canada) 2004 2.5TS Impreza Wagon
10.


Stock! On steel wheels! But I got roof racks up top...those count as mods, right?


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

romesaz said:


> But I got roof racks up top...those count as mods, right?


haha yup, if they didnt i wouldn't have any mods at all (except new rubber, which isnt really a mod anyway)

1.IdahoFreshies(Boise ID) 03'outback
2.CMSbored (Courtland) 03 Fozzy
3.KirkRider (Bay Area, CA) '06 WRX
4.B.deep (Bob) 03 wrx
5. GreatScott (Los Angeles, CA) 08' Impreza
6. Zbomb ( MA ) 08 Outback 2.5XT
7. JaeGT (MA) 2008 Legacy GT
8.snafs (NM) 2002 WRX wagon
9. romesaz (Toronto, Canada) 2004 2.5TS Impreza Wagon
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## newguy36 (Feb 23, 2010)

98 Toyota Camry. It's missing hub caps and my gas door cover.


----------



## snafs (Dec 25, 2010)

Accidental bug eye gathering last Sunday. Epic powder day, the snow was amazing.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Another bug here! Transferred papers today for our new shred wagon for this season 


1.IdahoFreshies(Boise ID) 03'outback
2.CMSbored (Courtland) 03 Fozzy
3.KirkRider (Bay Area, CA) '06 WRX
4.B.deep (Bob) 03 wrx
5. GreatScott (Los Angeles, CA) 08' Impreza
6. Zbomb ( MA ) 08 Outback 2.5XT
7. JaeGT (MA) 2008 Legacy GT
8.snafs (NM) 2002 WRX wagon
9. romesaz (Toronto, Canada) 2004 2.5TS Impreza Wagon
10.grafta (Vancouver, BC) 2002 2.5TS Wagon
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.[/QUOTE]


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

newguy36 said:


> 98 Toyota Camry. It's missing hub caps and my gas door cover.


Can you seriously not grasp the concept of this thread? How hard is it to figure out what is going on in here.


snafs said:


> Accidental bug eye gathering last Sunday. Epic powder day, the snow was amazing.


that is hilarious. Lucky you for getting a sick pow day! Do you go out of your way to park next to other subies? I usually go out of my way to park text to other lowered trucks or tacomas (because my other ride is my lowered truck) my subie is too stock for anyone to care if i park next to them, its pretty much just like the other 16,000 subies in bosie


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Stock here too...Not that important what you drive (stock or not) but how you drive  Plenty of power at 230 HP to show some style and skills ( in safety of course) Not to mention the new WRX at 265 stock...


----------



## snafs (Dec 25, 2010)

IdahoFreshies said:


> that is hilarious. Lucky you for getting a sick pow day! Do you go out of your way to park next to other subies? I usually go out of my way to park text to other lowered trucks or tacomas (because my other ride is my lowered truck) my subie is too stock for anyone to care if i park next to them, its pretty much just like the other 16,000 subies in bosie


I don't go out of my way to park next to Subaru's. Just park to get as close as possible. We all rolled up at about the same time a had a laugh.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

2007 WRX STI Stage 1 tune by Perrin and Invidia 

Bring it on old man winter!










1.IdahoFreshies(Boise ID) 03'outback
2.CMSbored (Courtland) 03 Fozzy
3.KirkRider (Bay Area, CA) '06 WRX
4.B.deep (Bob) 03 wrx
5. GreatScott (Los Angeles, CA) 08' Impreza
6. Zbomb ( MA ) 08 Outback 2.5XT
7. JaeGT (MA) 2008 Legacy GT
8.snafs (NM) 2002 WRX wagon
9. romesaz (Toronto, Canada) 2004 2.5TS Impreza Wagon
10.grafta (Vancouver, BC) 2002 2.5TS Wagon
11. HodgePodge (Falls Village, CT) 2007 WRX STI
12.
13.
14


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

Am i the only dipshit that drives a Forester? I mean come on now, not everyone should drive a WRX whether sedan or wagon.


1.IdahoFreshies(Boise ID) 03'outback
2.CMSbored (SE Wyoming) 03 Fozzy
3.KirkRider (Bay Area, CA) '06 WRX
4.B.deep (Bob) 03 wrx
5. GreatScott (Los Angeles, CA) 08' Impreza
6. Zbomb ( MA ) 08 Outback 2.5XT
7. JaeGT (MA) 2008 Legacy GT
8.snafs (NM) 2002 WRX wagon
9. romesaz (Toronto, Canada) 2004 2.5TS Impreza Wagon
10.grafta (Vancouver, BC) 2002 2.5TS Wagon
11. HodgePodge (Falls Village, CT) 2007 WRX STI
12.
13.
14


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I'll post pics later when I get some.

1.IdahoFreshies(Boise ID) 03'outback
2.CMSbored (Courtland) 03 Fozzy
3.KirkRider (Bay Area, CA) '06 WRX
4.B.deep (Bob) 03 wrx
5. GreatScott (Los Angeles, CA) 08' Impreza
6. Zbomb ( MA ) 08 Outback 2.5XT
7. JaeGT (MA) 2008 Legacy GT
8.snafs (NM) 2002 WRX wagon
9. romesaz (Toronto, Canada) 2004 2.5TS Impreza Wagon
10.grafta (Vancouver, BC) 2002 2.5TS Wagon
11. HodgePodge (Falls Village, CT) 2007 WRX STI
12. Toecutter (Mt. Bachelor, OR) 2007 WRX wagon, Cobb stage 2, sway bars, brakes.
13.
14


----------



## snafs (Dec 25, 2010)

Another powder day Sunday, the Subaru killed it on the pass.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> I'll post pics later when I get some.
> 
> 1.IdahoFreshies(Boise ID) 03'outback
> 2.CMSbored (Courtland) 03 Fozzy
> ...


:laugh: Oh this is great, now I drive an Impreza and ride Neversummer... just like everyone else on here :laugh:

Yup, gonna post pics when i can too.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

i found this pic on the internet (then saved it as my background) but this makes wagons look sexxxy!







i wish i had the cash because if i did mine would look just like this, maybe blue...if only


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Forester 2010*

1.IdahoFreshies(Boise ID) 03'outback
2.CMSbored (Courtland) 03 Fozzy
3.KirkRider (Bay Area, CA) '06 WRX
4.B.deep (Bob) 03 wrx
5. GreatScott (Los Angeles, CA) 08' Impreza
6. Zbomb ( MA ) 08 Outback 2.5XT
7. JaeGT (MA) 2008 Legacy GT
8.snafs (NM) 2002 WRX wagon
9. romesaz (Toronto, Canada) 2004 2.5TS Impreza Wagon
10.grafta (Vancouver, BC) 2002 2.5TS Wagon
11. HodgePodge (Falls Village, CT) 2007 WRX STI
12. Toecutter (Mt. Bachelor, OR) 2007 WRX wagon, Cobb stage 2, sway bars, brakes.
13. Pencap75 (Brooklyn, NY) Forester 2010
14


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

1.IdahoFreshies(Boise ID) 03'outback
2.CMSbored (Courtland) 03 Fozzy
3.KirkRider (Bay Area, CA) '06 WRX
4.B.deep (Bob) 03 wrx
5. GreatScott (Los Angeles, CA) 08' Impreza
6. Zbomb ( MA ) 08 Outback 2.5XT
7. JaeGT (MA) 2008 Legacy GT
8.snafs (NM) 2002 WRX wagon
9. romesaz (Toronto, Canada) 2004 2.5TS Impreza Wagon
10.grafta (Vancouver, BC) 2002 2.5TS Wagon
11. HodgePodge (Falls Village, CT) 2007 WRX STI
12. Toecutter (Mt. Bachelor, OR) 2007 WRX wagon, Cobb stage 2, sway bars, brakes.
13. Pencap75 (Brooklyn, NY) Forester 2010
14. Rgrwilco (S. Jersey) Currently 2007 Impreza wagon, 2012 impreza wagon in 2 weeks.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

1.IdahoFreshies(Boise ID) 03'outback
2.CMSbored (Courtland) 03 Fozzy
3.KirkRider (Bay Area, CA) '06 WRX
4.B.deep (Bob) 03 wrx
5. GreatScott (Los Angeles, CA) 08' Impreza
6. Zbomb ( MA ) 08 Outback 2.5XT
7. JaeGT (MA) 2008 Legacy GT
8.snafs (NM) 2002 WRX wagon
9. romesaz (Toronto, Canada) 2004 2.5TS Impreza Wagon
10.grafta (Vancouver, BC) 2002 2.5TS Wagon
11. HodgePodge (Falls Village, CT) 2007 WRX STI
12. Toecutter (Mt. Bachelor, OR) 2007 WRX wagon, Cobb stage 2, sway bars, brakes.
13. Pencap75 (Brooklyn, NY) Forester 2010
14. Rgrwilco (S. Jersey) Currently 2007 Impreza wagon, 2012 impreza wagon in 2 weeks.
15. boarderaholic (Edmonton, AB) Currently 08 WRB Impreza, beginning of Dec a 2012 FXT in SWP. No mods until next summer when I get an open source tune from a Local-ish tuner.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

IdahoFreshies said:


> i found this pic on the internet (then saved it as my background) but this makes wagons look sexxxy!
> View attachment 6583
> 
> i wish i had the cash because if i did mine would look just like this, maybe blue...if only




poor outback. you arent supposed to lower them. they arent made for that. you literally could not drive that on the roads here. I'd hate to see it drive around in the winter.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

CMSbored said:


> poor outback. you arent supposed to lower them. they arent made for that. you literally could not drive that on the roads here. I'd hate to see it drive around in the winter.


I'd love to be able to lift my WRX suspensions on demand....like an Audi Allroad..


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

I think a WRX with a stance like this would be perfect.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

CMSbored said:


> I think a WRX with a stance like this would be perfect.


Whoa! Hard core!


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

CMSbored said:


> I think a WRX with a stance like this would be perfect.


 That is DEFINITELY not the directions most people choose to take their WRX's! LOL! Has anyone here done suspension work on their Foz yet? I've done a bit of research into this topic, and I've been told 08STi, 09 WRX or Swift springs are the way to go for lowering the Foz, but I'm curious as to what everyone else has to say.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

i know how to lift a Fozzy, i dont know how to lower. i just think thats just silly. but to each there own.

on second thought i would take a Foz STI imported from japan. (while maintaining a lifted foz)

take a look at STI pink springs.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

CMSbored said:


> poor outback. you arent supposed to lower them. they arent made for that. you literally could not drive that on the roads here. I'd hate to see it drive around in the winter.


they aren't made for what? They certainly aren't made for off roading trails. That outback would do fine as long as you have it on roads, it may be snow plowin a bit though. plus it looks killer!


CMSbored said:


> I think a WRX with a stance like this would be perfect.


:dunno:maybe its just me but i dont get it. That is a rally car, not a 4x4 truck. why the hell would you take it further off of the ground to fit chunky off road tires and make it WORSE at turning.


here is a local boise subie on stance nation...now he is snow plowin!


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

IdahoFreshies said:


> they aren't made for what? They certainly aren't made for off roading trails. That outback would do fine as long as you have it on roads, it may be snow plowin a bit though. plus it looks killer!
> 
> 
> :dunno:maybe its just me but i dont get it. That is a rally car, not a 4x4 truck. why the hell would you take it further off of the ground to fit chunky off road tires and make it WORSE at turning.
> ...


The Outback was actually never really made for modding in mind. I don't know why, but I've been told it's just a straight up bad idea. 

And that last pic of the Scoob is hilarious. That's what all of us were doing last year, except most of us bumped the ride height back to stock and still had snow taller than the front bumper... Out maneuvering everyone was AWESOME.


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

CMSbored said:


> poor outback. you arent supposed to lower them. they arent made for that. you literally could not drive that on the roads here. I'd hate to see it drive around in the winter.


you wouldn't understand it if you tried.:dunno:


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

IdahoFreshies said:


> they aren't made for what? They certainly aren't made for off roading trails. That outback would do fine as long as you have it on roads, it may be snow plowin a bit though. plus it looks killer!
> 
> 
> :dunno:maybe its just me but i dont get it. That is a rally car, not a 4x4 truck. why the hell would you take it further off of the ground to fit chunky off road tires and make it WORSE at turning.
> ...


whats with the body kit?!?!?!


----------



## snafs (Dec 25, 2010)

labowsky said:


> whats with the body kit?!?!?!


No body kit, the car is "slammed" or lowered.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

snafs said:


> No body kit, the car is "slammed" or lowered.


i am pretty sure he can clearly see that...


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

snafs said:


> No body kit, the car is "slammed" or lowered.


no shit haha the front end just doesn't look stock.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

labowsky said:


> no shit haha the front end just doesn't look stock.


Nope... that's a stock front. It's just lowered with an obnoxious amount of camber. Nice rims though.


----------



## woodhomie1996 (Mar 12, 2010)

1.IdahoFreshies(Boise ID) 03'outback
2.CMSbored (Courtland) 03 Fozzy
3.KirkRider (Bay Area, CA) '06 WRX
4.B.deep (Bob) 03 wrx
5. GreatScott (Los Angeles, CA) 08' Impreza
6. Zbomb ( MA ) 08 Outback 2.5XT
7. JaeGT (MA) 2008 Legacy GT
8.snafs (NM) 2002 WRX wagon
9. romesaz (Toronto, Canada) 2004 2.5TS Impreza Wagon
10.grafta (Vancouver, BC) 2002 2.5TS Wagon
11. HodgePodge (Falls Village, CT) 2007 WRX STI
12. Toecutter (Mt. Bachelor, OR) 2007 WRX wagon, Cobb stage 2, sway bars, brakes.
13. Pencap75 (Brooklyn, NY) Forester 2010
14. Rgrwilco (S. Jersey) Currently 2007 Impreza wagon, 2012 impreza wagon in 2 weeks.
15. boarderaholic (Edmonton, AB) Currently 08 WRB Impreza, beginning of Dec a 2012 FXT in SWP. No mods until next summer when I get an open source tune from a Local-ish tuner.
16. woodhomie1996 (Shawnee on Delaware, PA) 2010 Subaru Forester


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Apparently I did this wrong....

1.IdahoFreshies(Boise ID) 03'outback
2.CMSbored (Courtland) 03 Fozzy
3.KirkRider (Bay Area, CA) '06 WRX
4.B.deep (Bob) 03 wrx
5. GreatScott (Los Angeles, CA) 08' Impreza
6. Zbomb ( MA ) 08 Outback 2.5XT
7. JaeGT (MA) 2008 Legacy GT
8.snafs (NM) 2002 WRX wagon
9. romesaz (Toronto, Canada) 2004 2.5TS Impreza Wagon
10.grafta (Vancouver, BC) 2002 2.5TS Wagon
11. HodgePodge (Falls Village, CT) 2007 WRX STI
12. Toecutter (Mt. Bachelor, OR) 2007 WRX wagon, Cobb stage 2, sway bars, brakes.
13. Pencap75 (Brooklyn, NY) Forester 2010
14. Rgrwilco (S. Jersey) Currently 2007 Impreza wagon, 2012 impreza wagon in 2 weeks.
15. boarderaholic (Edmonton, AB) Currently 08 WRB Impreza, beginning of Dec a 2012 FXT in SWP. No mods until next summer when I get an open source tune from a Local-ish tuner.
16. woodhomie1996 (Shawnee on Delaware, PA) 2010 Subaru Forester
17. DrnknZag (Seattle, WA) 2007 WRX wagon VF34+goodies


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

OBs and Foresters are adventurer vehicles. They arent made to be slammed grocery getters. Legacy and most imprezas are for that.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

CMSbored said:


> OBs and Foresters are adventurer vehicles.


I guess...if you consider being a 65 year-old birder (Outback) or a lesbian (Forester) to be an adventure.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> I guess...if you consider being a 65 year-old birder (Outback) or a lesbian (Forester) to be an adventure.


haha yeah, i dont think that was their target market. but for the most part thats what they got.


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

CMSbored said:


> OBs and Foresters are adventurer vehicles. They arent made to be slammed grocery getters. Legacy and most imprezas are for that.


There are made to be used for whatever the owner intends to use them for. Their car, their choice.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Toecutter said:


> I guess...if you consider being a 65 year-old birder (Outback) or a lesbian (Forester) to be an adventure.


Im not a lesbian, but i do what i can to support the cause :thumbsup::laugh:

2009 Outback, when i got it at the dealership. Nothing special done to it, just got dem heated seats and wipers....so nice when the ass on my pants has ice frozen too it at the end of a day on the mountain.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

1.IdahoFreshies(Boise ID) 03'outback
2.CMSbored (Courtland) 03 Fozzy
3.KirkRider (Bay Area, CA) '06 WRX
4.B.deep (Bob) 03 wrx
5. GreatScott (Los Angeles, CA) 08' Impreza
6. Zbomb ( MA ) 08 Outback 2.5XT
7. JaeGT (MA) 2008 Legacy GT
8.snafs (NM) 2002 WRX wagon
9. romesaz (Toronto, Canada) 2004 2.5TS Impreza Wagon
10.grafta (Vancouver, BC) 2002 2.5TS Wagon
11. HodgePodge (Falls Village, CT) 2007 WRX STI
12. Toecutter (Mt. Bachelor, OR) 2007 WRX wagon, Cobb stage 2, sway bars, brakes.
13. Pencap75 (Brooklyn, NY) Forester 2010
14. Rgrwilco (S. Jersey) Currently 2007 Impreza wagon, 2012 impreza wagon in 2 weeks.
15. boarderaholic (Edmonton, AB) Currently 08 WRB Impreza, beginning of Dec a 2012 FXT in SWP. No mods until next summer when I get an open source tune from a Local-ish tuner.
16. woodhomie1996 (Shawnee on Delaware, PA) 2010 Subaru Forester
17. DrnknZag (Seattle, WA) 2007 WRX wagon VF34+goodies
18. hikeswithdogs (Sandy, Utah) 2002 Outback 3.0









Taken 2 days ago somewhere in the Middle of Wyoming, first snowbath of the season


----------



## luchadorjose (Mar 31, 2011)

JaeGT said:


> 1.IdahoFreshies(Mark) 03'outback
> 2.CMSbored (Courtland) 03 Fozzy
> 3.KirkRider (Bay Area, CA) '06 WRX
> 4.B.deep (Bob) 03 wrx
> ...


Want to trade me your SPT CBE and go back to stock? :laugh: I have an 08 LGT, and i'm in CT. been trying to decide between the SPT and the borla


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

i guess being a wyoming hick i dont understand cars dropped to stupid levels. i also think stacks on diesel trucks is stupid too. And ridiculous lifts.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

CMSbored said:


> OBs and Foresters are adventurer vehicles. They arent made to be slammed grocery getters. Legacy and most imprezas are for that.



Lol yeah...a 265 HP Turbo AWD Grocery car...


----------

